# Reconciliation



## karlitob (30 Apr 2013)

Hi all,

My bills come out of a separate bills account by SO or DD. I pay part of my salary into this account each month. I budget what I think everything will cost and simply divide by 12. 

However, I am finding it hard to reconcile the DD ie gas/esb etc when they are slightly up in the winter months. I plan to pay directly into them in the summer so I know exactly how much to budget for and what date it will come out but how do you reconcile my budgeted v planned expenditure. My home insurance finishes early in the year but I stioll pay money into the account so Ill have it on renewal to pay a lump sum - just finding it tricky to track everything. Any advice or spreadsheets would be welcome

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 May 2013)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## karlitob (1 May 2013)

Thanks


----------

